# Time Warner Cable NC Channel Lineup Changes Effective 2/19



## TivoZorro

Be aware that tomorrow Time Warner Cable - North Carolina is changing a lot of their channel lineups in various cities. Go to this link to see if you are affected. I've already contacted Tribune Media about the changes to be made in Southern Pines. May have to contact Tivo also:

http://www.timewarnercable.com/NC/programming/channelChangeUpdate.html


----------



## DrWho453

Well it doesn't look like this is going to affect me much. The channels that are moving are ones that I don't watch anyway. The only thing that could be affected is if some of these channels decide not to renew. I still remember that fiasco with ABC/Disney and I hope TW remembers that fiasco and how many nasty grams they got for blacking that channel out.


----------



## pkscout

Looks like the TiVo already knows about the changes, including the schedule. I did have to make new season passes for my stuff on HGTV though.


----------

